# Authentic Middle Eastern Chicken Kebab Recipe?



## scott123 (Mar 3, 2004)

My favorite Egyptian restaurant when I was living in NYC had four great items, tahini dressing, hummous, babaganoush and chicken kebabs.  Over the years I've managed to successfully replicate everything but the kebabs. I'm just about do a web search looking for recipes, but before I do, I was wondering if anyone had a really good authentic chicken kebab recipe of their own that they'd be willing to share.

If my taste bud memory serves me correctly, there was definitely lemon juice in the marinade.


----------



## Abir (Apr 20, 2004)

Marinating the chicken with the right ingredients for at least 6 hours is the secret for a tasty and tender Kabobs

Ingredients:
3 pounds boneless chicken breast cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces (You can use other cuts as well)

Marinade: 
1 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup olive oil 
4 cloves of garlic, crushed with a little bit of salt 
2 tablespoons plain yogurt 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional)
1/2 teaspoon oregano (optional)

For Basting: 
Juice of 1 lemon 
2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

1.In a large glass bowl, combine marinade ingredients. Beat well with a whisk or fork. Add the pieces of chicken and toss well. Cover and marinate for at least 6 or up to 48 hours in the refrigerator. Turn the chicken twice during this time. 
2.Start the BBQ grill at least 30 minutes before you want to cook
3.While waiting for the grill to be ready spear the chicken pieces loosely on skewers. 
3.In a small saucepan, melt the butter, add lime juice, salt, and pepper. Mix well and keep warm over very low heat. 
4.Grill the chicken turning occasionally. The chicken is done when the juice that runs out is clear rather than pink.

You can serve on a pita bread with your favorite grilled veggies (mushroom is my favorite with this one) and Hommos or Garlic sauce if you don't mind garlic........Enjoy


----------

